# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Bob

## bobracing

Hallo allemaal,
Mijn naam is bob,

Ik ben nieuw op dit forum :Smile: 
Ik zoek dagelijks naar informatie op het internet over gezondheid en welzijn!

Groetjes

Bob

----------


## Ronald68

Welkom Bob,

Hopelijk vind je hier wat je zoekt. Racing staat me overigens wel aan.

----------


## bobracing

Mij ook  :Smile: 
Zal wel lukken hoor! groot en duidelijk forum!

----------


## Luuss0404

Welkom Bob  :Smile:

----------


## christel1

Join the club Bob

----------


## dotito

Van harte welkom bij MC Bob  :Wink:

----------


## bobracing

Erg levendig forum! zal mijn steentje bijdragen!

----------

